# Question about Gorilla treestands



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have owned a Gorilla Silverback hang-on stand for about 4 years now and I really like it. I have been thinking about picking up another stand but this time I may be getting a climber. I do not own a climber yet and have never even hunted from one. My property is really not suitable for a climber and thus I have never found the need. However I do hunt every year in an area that has large mature woods. I was looking at the stands that were in Wal Mart the other day. They now carry the Gorilla brand. When I bought my stand I had ordered via Cabelas. Anyway Wal Mart has the Wolverine model of Gorilla climber. I know that climbers can be quite expensive and that is a big reason that I stuck with my hang-ons. But this stand is listed at $89.95. That seems to me like a great price but I don't know anything about their climbers. I read a smaller comparison report in the latest Field and Stream but it was for a different model of Gorilla. The report was pretty positive. I looked at the Gorilla web site and I don't even see the Wolverine model listed. I am not sure what to make of that.

So does anyone have any info on Gorilla climbers??


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

BKR, I would make sure to get a light stand. Alot of the chainstore stands are steel, they look just like the higher dollar stands until you strap it to your back. Are you going to use it for bow, gun, crossbow all of the above?

Scott


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't limit a climber to only being a climber. I have 3 climbers and usually use 2 of them just like a hang on. They are just more comfortable than a climber. But you can use tree steps and secure a climmber in a tree.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Cant help much on their climbing verson. However IMHO..Brian.if there is any way possible you can scrounge up the extra $$.. look into the lone Wolf climber.

As others mentioned.weight is a HUGE factor when using a climber. I've used about every kind you can immagine and am extremely impressed with the weight and versitility and quiteness of the lone wolf. 

I know they are expensive, but when you think of all the time and effort and precious time off for vacation or time in the woods.... when your sweating your butt off and struggling on the side of a tree to get your climber to work..those few extra $$ are well worth it. 

Another option that i use and love much better than a climber (and own) is the long wolf HANG ON with the small climbing sticks that attach on to the back of the stand. The entire combo is very light weight and versitle. 
I use the "tree hook" option with my hang on, and add one strap with the "versa button" to secure. 

the climbing sticks go on slick as can be.. pull the little strap with hook out of your pocked.. pull your stand up and bingo..your ready. 

I just like that system much better than a climber. You can use any tree, and still have a stand you can use anywhere you go.

PR


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys.

First of all as I mentioned this stand will not be used on a regular basis. I have 5 stands already set up on my place which all but one are actually hang-ons made to be permanent. The other is a platform with a ladder. This new stand is for using sparingly at home and then for the few days that I go to bowhunting camp. Therefore I just can not justify dishing out the $250+ for a stand that gets used that little. I may end up sticking with my Gorilla hang-on but I am thinking if I can find something less expensive I would give it a try. I know that there is no way I plan to put a climber up as a hang-on. If I drop that cash then I will make something else of my own that I can just drive out to the spot and put up. That way it won't matter how heavy it is.

By the way the stand I mentioned is a steel stand at 24#. My buddies that I hunt with have climbers. Perhaps I will get the opportunity to try one of theirs before dropping any dough on one.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

I hear ya!!.. thats why I have never purchased one and just use my buddies ! haaa haaa.

The lone wolf climbing sticks though are the coolest thing since sliced bread!! For trips..i dont know what i would do without them. 

A cheaper and versitle alternative to a climber. I used them with one of our Gorilla hans on's in kentucky a couple years ago and they worked great. I was in the same delima...didnt want to dump out a pile of cash for a stand i may use once a year. So I went with a hang on i already had and used the sticks. They only weigh 7lbs and go up so easy, sweat free and quiet.

I use them quite a bit where I think somone might scarf my stand. I leave the stand up and just carry in my three sticks. Sometimes just taking two of them down and leaving one in the tree.

good luck .. at least your going on a trip this year. I got screwed by a co-worker on my week before thanksgiving wva trip. Looks like it will by good ole ohio for me only this year! 

PR.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

I could switch my sticks out I have up now with screw ins and send them with you if you need some. 

I'm not going anywhere this year lol.

PR


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I currently am using strap-on steps with my hang-on stand. They don't work too badly but they can be a little exhausting to put up and I tend to sweat at the thought of physical exertion. If I am lucky it will be cold for hunting camp this year and I won't have the sweat factor. Last year I put the stand up in about 75° weather.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

sportsmanguide has there (Gorilla)greyback deluxe climber on clearance.I ordered one and it looks great, havent used it yet but from what I have read it a good stand.Weights 19lbs and ran about one 130$ I think.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I bought one of the Wolverines last week, go ahead and get one! Very well buildt, and at that price, you can't beat it.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

I own a gorilla greyback and love it. Pretty light, pretty quick and silent to set up. only two complaints are the seat can get a little bit uncomfortable after 4-6 hours and if you put it on to small a tree the arms fold in to far making the seat to small for my 260lb butt


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw that Wal Mart still had at least one of the climbers yesterday. If they still have it I may go ahead and get it. It is a bit heavier than some others but I am not going to be using it constantly. Also, when I look at my hang-on stand and the weight of all of my strap-on steps combined I am probably up close to the weight of that stand already.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I carried mine around a public area near my home today for about an hour and a half, and hardly knew I was carrying it! The weight isn't bad, and the shoulder straps that come with the Wolverine are some of the best I've seen.


----------

